# 922 virtual remote



## Paulp (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideal to make the virtual remote work on the 922


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I hate to say it... but I don't understand the question.

What virtual remote are you talking about?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I hate to say it... but I don't understand the question.
> 
> What virtual remote are you talking about?


 I imagine he is referencing the "Sling remote access" remote controller.......my works and always has....


----------



## Paulp (Nov 4, 2010)

The virtual remote on the slingplayer, The only thing I can do with it is control the volume. Can't change channels or control the DVR.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What operating system and browser are you using?


----------



## Paulp (Nov 4, 2010)

Windows 7 64 bit, tried explorer 8 and 9 beta


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Paulp said:


> Windows 7 64 bit, tried explorer 8 and 9 beta


My Mac runs windows...... :alterhase I use FireFox with no problems in that platform, it's a free download... :icon_da:might be a Explorer thing. 

:icon_band


----------



## Paulp (Nov 4, 2010)

I think your right i think it's a combination explorer and and active x control. It's frustrating that Dish could not let Slingbox do their own thing and run the program their own way. I have a seperate Slingpro with another receiver and never had a problem.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Paulp said:


> Windows 7 64 bit, tried explorer 8 and 9 beta


I have only tried with MAC OSX Safari and Firefox... and PC Windows XP Firefox and IE8.

Your issues could well be 64-bit related. I do not know the mechanism of their plug-in and if it actually works in a 64-bit browser.

I know on the Mac, once Safari went 64-bit... I'm pretty sure I remember being told I have to run it in 32-bit mode... and I don't recall ever being told that had been addressed.

You might want to try launching IE8 in 32-bit mode and see if that works better.


----------



## Paulp (Nov 4, 2010)

It's worth a try firefox solved some problems but still not working quite right.


----------

